# How do you clean your riding hats?!



## kit279 (19 February 2009)

I've recently noticed that the inside of my riding hat is in need of a wash - but how on earth do I do this? Presumably I can't just stick in the washing machine?! No, obviously not, woman!

So does anyone have any words of wisdom for me?!


----------



## Kenzo (19 February 2009)

Never actually cleaned the inside of a riding hat  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 *hangs head in shame* so its got this lovely orange band of foundation on the inside off my forehead!

I think you can actually get hat deoderiser/cleaner if I remember rightly, you could wipe it with babywipes? which I have odd times done with my show hat, which does seem to work a little.

Other than than...I have no idea


----------



## riderroo (19 February 2009)

I've used both the Charles Owen hat cleaner and deodoriser - they were both really good and very easy to use. Have to admit I don't do it very often though!!


----------



## Angelbones (19 February 2009)

Dampen a cloth in some sort of hand washing detergent and rub inside and round the padded forehead bit, but not soak it, then leave to dry naturally. For the outside, brush dirt off and steam it over a recently boiled kettle to lift the velvet again (assuming we are talking velvet hat covers here rather than silks?!)


----------



## milliepops (19 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I've used both the Charles Owen hat cleaner and deodoriser - they were both really good and very easy to use. Have to admit I don't do it very often though!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Haven't used the deodoriser but I do use the cleaner - seems to work well, no more stinky hat


----------



## qwertyuiop (19 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I've recently noticed that the inside of my riding hat is in need of a wash - but how on earth do I do this? Presumably I can't just stick in the washing machine?! No, obviously not, woman!

So does anyone have any words of wisdom for me?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
I use the washing machine. Seriously...


----------



## gg68 (19 February 2009)

Facial wipes or even baby wipes are very good.  They also evaporate so dry quicker.


----------



## sammy69 (19 February 2009)

i put mine in the bath and scrubbed the inside with a bath mitt thing and some shampoo, rinse thoroughly and left in the airing cupboard over night as i have the same makeup mark problem lol.


----------



## Happy Bird (20 February 2009)

Mine absolutely stinks and is beyond salvation.  Must buy a new one soon.


----------



## Charlotte125 (20 February 2009)

i spray the inside with frebreeze (spelling?) and hand it on the line for abit. Looks a bit grubby but smells nice!


----------



## catembi (20 February 2009)

I used some helmet cleaner.  Hard to tell if it worked, but felt I ought to make an effort...


----------



## angela_l_b (23 February 2009)

Mine had to be cleaned or binned, so I put it in a bucket with warm water and handwash liquid, and left it, then gently scrubbed with my hand at the inside. It was fine and smelt good afterwards!


----------



## speedbird (27 February 2009)

I  wetted mine under tap ,squidged some washing up liquid in it, and put it in the dishwasher on a quick wash ! Dryed it out, and its fine. i now put forehead liners in that i bought from derby house. i just change the liner when it gets a bit grot !


----------

